# Gmail et copie cachée



## Cleveland (10 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour , 

J'ai un email a envoyer a toute une liste de contact mais comment faire pour que aucun destinataire ne voit l'adresse des autres destinataires ?

Merci .


----------



## pascalformac (10 Décembre 2009)

et tu parles de quoi là

sur un logiciel de messagerie?

ou en ligne?
( en ligne c'est une option sous le champ d'adresse)

sur logiciel lire le manuel !


----------



## Cleveland (10 Décembre 2009)

Via GMail .


----------



## Invité (10 Décembre 2009)

Il y a un champs juste en-dessous de "A" _ajouter un champs Cci_
tu clique là-dessus et dedans tu mets les noms des gens qui ne doivent pas se connaitre.


----------



## pascalformac (10 Décembre 2009)

ce que j'ai dit  au  dessus en somme 
voire ce qui est aussi dans l'aide gmail en ligne

( Ah bon y a une aide? ca sert ?)


----------



## Invité (10 Décembre 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> ce que j'ai dit  au  dessus en somme
> voire ce qui est aussi dans l'aide gmail en ligne
> 
> ( Ah bon y a une aide? ca sert ?)



Oui, tu l'as dis.
Mais ce n'est compréhensible que pour les cas clinique !!!


----------



## pascalformac (10 Décembre 2009)

c'est fou 
 il y a une aide dans gmail  
 et lla manip est indiquée dans la premiere page consacrée à l'envoi de message 

http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=fr&answer=6583


----------



## Invité (10 Décembre 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est fou
> il y a une aide dans gmail





pascalformac a dit:


> et la manip est indiquée dans la première page consacrée à l'envoi de message
> 
> http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=fr&answer=6583




Je ne sais pas si tu te souviens que tu tu fus newbee en informatique ?

Alors, c'est vrai : Quand un homme a faim, mieux vaut lui apprendre à pêcher que de lui donner un poisson

Mais bon Des fois, le poisson est moins long que l'apprentissage


----------



## Cleveland (10 Décembre 2009)

Je sais bien mais je n'ai pas compris ! 

En gros je met l'adresse principale dans " A " et le reste des adresses dans CCI ? 

Mais si je met 10 adresses dans CCI les 10 vont voir les adresses ? Je veux pas !


----------



## Invité (10 Décembre 2009)

Tu mets 10 adresses différentes dans 10 champs de Cci


----------



## Cleveland (10 Décembre 2009)

Comment ça ?


----------



## Invité (10 Décembre 2009)

Je sens que quelqu'un va se marrer, là !!! :mouais:

Bon dans "A" tu mets "contact1" <***********@gmail.com>, 

Dans le champs Cci créé, tu mets tes adresses séparées par des virgules (j'avais pas essayé avant de répondre. Mais l'essai prend 1s. T'as le droit d'essayer aussi !). Par ex :
"<********@gmail.com>, <*.******@agglo-********.fr> "


----------



## Cleveland (10 Décembre 2009)

Merci mais dans le champ CCI tout le monde va recevoir le mail et ne va voir l'adresse de l'autre juste mon adresse ?


----------



## Invité (10 Décembre 2009)

Non, Cci = copy carbon invisible
personne ne voit les liens des autres messageries. personne ne sait qu'il y a d'autres destinataires.


----------



## Cleveland (10 Décembre 2009)

Merci donc je fais 10CCI pour 10 mail c ca ?


----------



## schwebb (11 Décembre 2009)

Cleveland a dit:


> Merci donc je fais 10CCI pour 10 mail c ca ?



Hello,

Bon, à mon tour. 

Non, tu ne fais pas 10 rubriques CCI. C'était de l'humour. Tous les destinataires que tu entres dans le CCI de ton mail ne verront que leur propre adresse mail.


----------

